# Ebay'ers,,Boxes?



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

New to ebay, just gave it a try and want to to more. Where do you find shipping boxes? I'm selling smaller stuff and am at a loss if where to begin looking for boxes.
Thanks,
L.A.


----------



## Cheribelle (Jul 23, 2007)

I get them from WalMart, on stocking days. For fixed rate and Priority Mail, USPS.com will send them to you, free. 
Just depends on what and how heavy, I try to keep a variety on hand.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Put an ad asking for boxes on craigslist, or ask area businesses for them. Most are happy to oblige.
Sometimes, when I need an odd shaped box, the cardboard recycling bin is the best place to look. 
If you have a good place to keep boxes, store them back for future use.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

L.A. said:


> New to ebay, just gave it a try and want to to more. Where do you find shipping boxes? I'm selling smaller stuff and am at a loss if where to begin looking for boxes.
> Thanks,
> L.A.


If you can save money by shipping parcel or first class instead of priority, there are eBay sellers who still use priority boxes to do that. You can do that by assembling the free priority boxes inside-out.

If your products aren't fragile you might also consider poly mailers, like these.

http://www.kuchiestreasures.com/ind...oduct_id=301&category_id=58&vmcchk=1&Itemid=1

In addition to accepting address labels, some poly mailers can even be printed with addresses and PayPal postage in an inkjet printer. They are a lot cheaper and easier to work with than boxes.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Back when I sold Mary Kay on eBay, I just wrapped stuff in bubble wrap and sent it First Class in a poly mailer like Nevada showed. 
(Now that I do fabric, I still use them, but then fabric is pretty easy to ship. Part of why i went that direction, actually.) I find my mailers on eBay.

So far as boxes, I've always just saved my small boxes that I get from Amazon, my contact shipments, etc. 

What exactly are you shipping? I know you can also get lightweight, foldable boxes made of an oak-tag type of material...


----------



## countrygurl (Dec 23, 2002)

just be careful useing usps flat rate priority mail boxes turned inside out, if you get reported or caught you could get in trouble from USPS. i dont remember where i saw that stated either on the box or usps website. i have done it in the past when i need a box, just thought i would pass the info on.


----------



## tn_junk (Nov 28, 2006)

countrygurl said:


> just be careful useing usps flat rate priority mail boxes turned inside out, if you get reported or caught you could get in trouble from USPS. i dont remember where i saw that stated either on the box or usps website. i have done it in the past when i need a box, just thought i would pass the info on.


Excellent advice. I got busted once. Luckily I know the local rural carrier well enough that I just got a stern *"don't you do that again"* talking to.

I get almost all of my boxes from the local liquor store. Have to take them apart and reassemble them wrongside out, but they are strong and work well for the stuff I ship.

alan


----------



## foxtrapper (Dec 23, 2003)

I used to spend foolish amounts of time scrounging boxes and calculating shipping costs.

Today, I flat rate using the flat rate boxes. You can cram a lot in them. 

Only if I have to scrounge a box do I go scrounging.


----------



## CamM (Dec 6, 2008)

tn_junk said:


> Excellent advice. I got busted once. Luckily I know the local rural carrier well enough that I just got a stern *"don't you do that again"* talking to.
> 
> I get almost all of my boxes from the local liquor store. Have to take them apart and reassemble them wrongside out, but they are strong and work well for the stuff I ship.
> 
> alan


When a neighbor of mine moved we used these, except they were beer/wine boxes because Montgomery County has liquor restrictions.

I've only sold one thing on Ebay, but flat rate reduces any calculation, even though it might not be the cheapest.


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

Good luck finding boxes and selling things on e-bay. You should definitely say in your auctions "We pack items in sturdy boxes to ensure safe arrival" or something like that. Honey, I am soooooooooooo tired of getting broken and bumped stuff that has been shipped in a flimsy bubble envelope.


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

We used to use ULINE for boxes when we sold on ebay. Couldn't find any around these parts that even came close to their prices, even with shipping costs figured in. You could just ship Priority or Flat Rate, but that does leave you with just one shipper to choose from. I think we got our bubble wrap from ESupplyStore.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

foxtrapper said:


> I used to spend foolish amounts of time scrounging boxes and calculating shipping costs.
> 
> Today, I flat rate using the flat rate boxes. You can cram a lot in them.
> 
> Only if I have to scrounge a box do I go scrounging.


I use priority boxes when they offer good value for the customer.

I think some sellers really, really hurt themselves by only offering priority boxes. Sure, they offer value if you are shipping an item across the country, to a far off zip code, or something heavy. 

I often see stuff that I would buy that is lightweight, and close by, but I pass when I see the "flat rate box only" shipping. Give me the option of a non-priority service, where the shipping would be only $5, versus the flat rate of $10, and you just made a sale!

For instance, a seller had Schliech animals on ebay. I would have bought 6 of them at $6 each using BIN, but the seller demanded the use of a $10 flat rate box. These would have easily fit in a bubble mailer, and max cost would have been $6 for shipping via parcel post from Ohio. That seller lost a $36 sale because they would not think outside the box, no pun intended. No skin off my teeth; I found another seller, and bought almost $50 from them because they offered reasonable shipping via parcel post.

Just my 2 cents...and keep the change.

Clove


----------



## tn_junk (Nov 28, 2006)

clovis said:


> I use priority boxes when they offer good value for the customer.
> 
> I think some sellers really, really hurt themselves by only offering priority boxes. Sure, they offer value if you are shipping an item across the country, to a far off zip code, or something heavy.
> 
> ...


In both of our E-Bay businesses (Tn-Junk's SwampLand Emporium and Designs By Debby) we have a lot of stuff that is bulky, but not heavy. I am like you, if the Flat Rate box will be a value to the customer, I use it. But it is kinda rare that I can use a Flat Rate box and not end up causing the customer to spend extra $ on shipping. I also do not make a lot of money on shipping. With sales as hard to come by as they are, I just charge a small, very small, handling fee. Helps keep order volume up.

alan


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

The local Post Office has told me I'm their largest, non-commercial shipper. My carrier has told me I'm responsible for about $1 per day extra in their route payment. May not sound like much, but six days a week times 52 adds up.

I sell extensively on eBay. I would say 80% of what goes out does so in a Priority Mail flat rate envelope/box. You have five choices now. Envelope, small box, regular box (choice of two sizes) and large box. Mostly what I sell is heavy and will fit in one of these boxes at the best rate. If you get a PM rate sheet from the PO, *using regular (non-flat rates) PM*, the PO only beats UPS in the extreme upper left - local and light weight.

And I don't do it for my convenience, but rather as the best shipping option for the buyer.

You can get up to 70 lbs in a flat rate box and I've challenged that limit on occasion.

I will not use Parcel Post unless the buyer absolutely, positively insists on it, and then I STRONGLY enourage adding insurance. When they do so, PM becomes an attractive option. I've had PP take 4-5 weeks to be delivered a couple of states away. Over the past five or so years the PO has managed to lose about 10% of PP shipments.

Yes, you can get free PM boxes delivered by signing up at www.usps.com. From order it takes about ten days for delivery. Also, PayPal still doesn't recognize small flat rate boxes (you can simply use the flat rate envelope function as the price is the same) nor the large flat rate boxes. However, the www.usps.com site does. Same price, just extra work to have to go to a non-PayPal site.

I keep a supply of incoming boxes. For larger items I have an arrangement with a local mom & pop supermarket to save banana boxes for me. They are a complete top and bottom (separate) 10" x 16" x 20". Ideally suited for some of my shipments. I could get them for free, but pay the supermarket owner $1 each when they save them specifically for me.

As mentioned, a liquor store is a good source of boxes. The local plumbing/electrical store has a bin outside in which they place small boxes. The local farmers' co-op will also let me pull out emptied boxes.

Priority mail boxes tend to be on the light side. When necessary I'll clear/nylon tape them in all directions. I've even asked sellers to do the same. For example, I buy a lot of wrenches. If the PM packing isn't reinforced, they have a habit of handles sticking out when received.

On some of my shipments I don't even use a box. Say I'm shipping out a single pair of blacksmithing tongs. I'll wrap them in a newspaper section, then cover it with clear and PM tape. I sell long pokers. I'll take the large triangular boxes and cut them into strips, adding sections as needed for length. Poker shank is wrapped in newspaper, handle and end cardboard folded over. Taped such that cardboard is only on one side. So far the PO hasn't said anything to me on this.

On UPS, I have an account both on PayPal (which will create prepaid shipping labels for me) and with www.ups.com (where I can also print out prepaid labels). We have a local UPS drop-off point in town. I just leave the prepaid packages there.

From what I can tell UPS doesn't care if you use a Priority Mail box for UPS shipments. (A couple of years ago I had someone, who was a USPS employee, insist on UPS.)

(And I don't know if I have anything particularly to do with this. At one time we had two UPS drop-off points in town. Both started to charge a prepaid drop-off fee saying they wanted to be paid something for the service as UPS charged them for even a prepaid package picked up. I wrote to UPS saying I didn't think this was appropriate. One drop-off point closed (a paint store). Other (a print shop) stopped the extra charge saying UPS no longer charged them for prepaid boxes.)

You can expect USPS to go up even more: http://money.aol.com/news/articles/_a/bbdp/post-office-running-out-of-money/396817

By law, their increase on first class is based on past inflation, not reality. Sort of like trying to drive forward while only looking in the rearview mirror. If they raise their non-flat rate prices further, UPS becomes more and more attractive as an alternative.

As mentioned in the article, it is difficult to get Congress to agree to allowing them to close small, inefficient, Post Offices or allowing them to go to five days a week delivery. And also note they are running the deficit even with lowered fuel costs.

(The only reason I don't ship out FedEx is we don't have a local outlet for them outside of an express drop-off box.)

On eBay I charge a $1 per shipment handling fee. Doesn't matter how many sales are in a box as it is per shipment, not per sale. I think that is quite reasonable. I have to pay for shipping suppies, such as tape. Even printing out a label costs me about $.04 each.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

I do just USPS, a fairly even mix between First Class and Priority. 
I also charge a small handling fee. From $.50-$2 depending upon contents and destination. 
($2 is for international customers as they have to be taken in to the PO, rather than just down to my mail box)

And I, too, have had a significant impact on our local PO. Two years ago, my post mistress mentioned an annual meeting at our regional sorting center for all post masters. She was recognized as the post office in the region that had made the most growth, so far as revenue generated. 
_Our_ little post office, in a town of 150 people. lol
She said it was directly attributable to me.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

tn_junk said:


> Excellent advice. I got busted once. Luckily I know the local rural carrier well enough that I just got a stern *"don't you do that again"* talking to.
> 
> I get almost all of my boxes from the local liquor store. Have to take them apart and reassemble them wrongside out, but they are strong and work well for the stuff I ship.
> 
> alan


Yeppers, and it's a hefty penalty if you get caught. It's considered theft and misuse of postal property. The penalty is $1,000 fine and 3 years in prison.

Can you just see the guy who's sharing the prison cell with murders and all sorts of criminals. They ask him what he's in for. Guy says, "I mailed a priority box inside out"! 

Then he asks one of them what they are in for. "I ripped the label off the mattress".
:rotfl:


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

This creates the question can you, reuse a priorty box you received (Used)?


----------



## Bluegirl (Dec 13, 2004)

L.A. said:


> This creates the question can you, reuse a priorty box you received (Used)?


Yes, if you plan on sending it Priority again. The post office will just slap a new priority sticker on it.


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

UPS doesn't seem to care who's box it was originally.


----------



## sterlingfarms (Apr 27, 2009)

Free post office boxes through ebay

http://ebaysupplies.usps.com/


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

Nevada said:


> If you can save money by shipping parcel or first class instead of priority, there are eBay sellers who still use priority boxes to do that. You can do that by assembling the free priority boxes inside-out.


 
when was the last time you looked on the inside of a priority mail carton? they now have "priority mail" written all over the inside.


----------



## cowcreekgeeks (Mar 5, 2009)

You can go to USPS and order Priority boxes (different sizes...flat rate or not) FOR FREE! USPS will even ship them right to your door FOR FREE! No other shipping company does that for it's customers. The flat rate priority box is the best way to get more bang for your buck. Anything you can fit into a box up to 70 pounds can be shipped for one low rate anywhere in the continental US. No fuel charge. Always use insurance...it'll cost you a couple bucks extra but in the end, when the mailman is running for his life and ends up beating a pit bull off his tail end with your package, you'll be glad you had insurance.

You can also schedule a FREE pickup of your packages by using Carrier Pickup tab at the top of the USPS homepage. It's really simple.


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

To clarify the above, I believe they can be sent to any address which has a U.S. Zip Code (such as AK & HI and U.S. territories/possessions). On APO or FPO sometimes it requires a custom's form.

The same boxes can be used to ship outside the U.S. Weight limit of four pounds on the small flat rate box or envelope and 20-pounds on the larger boxes.

Priority mail includes free delivery confirmation.

I have yet to have the P.O. lose a PM shipment. A couple have arrived beat up though from insufficient cushioning. On that, since it doesn't change shipping cost, I try to really pack in the cushioning. The box which is about 3.5" x 12" x 15" is very susceptible to damage as the area where the flaps join the body is very week. I always put extra clear take over the top and bottom edges.

There are two PM envelopes. For regular PM it is a Tyvek material. Sort of reinforced fiber. The PM flat rate envelope is cardboard.

There are also non-flat rate boxes.

As noted, they are free, can be ordered on-line and delivered to your door. The carrier is also suspose to be required to pick them up at your residence. 

The Post Office is obviously banking on PM to try to compete with UPS & FedEx. And, were it not for flat rate boxes, I do a lot more business with UPS.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I've shipped a lot of live fish and bought my boxes from office supply companies.


----------



## MissQueenie (Feb 15, 2006)

I've had very good experiences with the Post Office. As other people have said, the boxes are free, sturdy, and come in every size you can imagine. If you go to the USPS website, you can order your supplies online for free and have them delivered, as well as schedule a free pick up. Believe me, if you are selling a lot of items, it saves so much money not to have to make a run to the office every time for postage, supplies, and mailing. It's great. I even made friends with my postman!

An added plus with the scheduled pick up, being able to buy your postage online and print it, and the supply delivery is that it means you can mail your packages as soon as you receive payment. This makes buyers so happy, and it means that you don't have to have stacks of boxes taking up space in the house until "mailing day" -- awesome!


----------



## MissQueenie (Feb 15, 2006)

Often, postage is cheaper when you purchase it online and print the label at home. I think I save about 15 cents per package by printing at home ($4.80 instead of $4.95). It's not a whole lot, but combined with the free boxes and free pick up, it means I am not spending extra gas money either


----------



## cowcreekgeeks (Mar 5, 2009)

Delivery Confirmation is 70 cents extra. I stand corrected about AK,HI, APO/FPO and territories, Ken. Thanks! I'm a little red-faced...seeing how I'm a mailman.  

It is best to use the free carrier pickup service so the PO knows you have parcels to be picked up. It's not a surprise for the carrier and he/she is allotted extra time to do so. Also, you can give an alternate location for pickup (i.e. the packages are under the carport on the side of the house) so your packages stay safe and secure. 

I believe UPS charges you for pickup. 

I just did some online price comparisons. 
A 5 pound box 12"x12"x6" from Huntington, WV to Loveland, CO picked up to be shipped on Saturday, June 20
FEDEX---$39.49 delivery date June 24
UPS--- $48.33 delivery date June 23 * $15 charge for Sat pickup*, $.48 fuel charge, pickup charge unknown (it wanted me to commit and set up an account)
USPS---$13.95 delivery date June 23


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

> Thanks! I'm a little red-faced...seeing how I'm a mailman.


Don't sweat it. 
I don't know about everyone else, but I routinely have to educate the _postmasters_ in my area! We all just chalk it up to me being on the ball wrt the specific services that_ I_ use.


----------



## SpaceCadet12364 (Apr 27, 2003)

Are you friendly with any local businesses? Even the post office will have boxes that they get stuff in (supplies, flyers, etc), usually they get broken down in the back for recycling. If you stop in and ask to talk to the supervisor, they would likely be willing to give you boxes when they have them.

If you do get a couple of businesses to save aside boxes, bubblewrap, packing peanuts, etc for you....make sure you stop by to pick them up on a regular basis. If they save them for you and you let them pile up too long....they may decide not to bother doing that for you any longer.


----------



## Jennifer L. (May 10, 2002)

cowcreekgeeks said:


> It is best to use the free carrier pickup service so the PO knows you have parcels to be picked up. It's not a surprise for the carrier and he/she is allotted extra time to do so. Also, you can give an alternate location for pickup (i.e. the packages are under the carport on the side of the house) so your packages stay safe and secure.



I understood from my post master that I HAVE to tell them ahead of time that there is a box to be collected. Just so someone doesn't place a package by my mailbox anonymously and have a bomb or something in it being mailed somewhere.

Jennifer


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

Back when I sold on ebay I almost always shipped priority. When calculating shipping there usually wasn't more than a dollar difference in price from parcel post. 

Don't the new priority mail boxes have priority stamped on the inside of the boxes to prevent people from turning the wrong side out? I know they started doing that a few years ago, but maybe they don't do it anymore.

Check with your local stores and see what days they get shipments. Most put their boxes out in a dumpster, but will set them in a clean spot for you if they know you will be picking them up. I used to get a lot from dollar store that way. You can break them down to lay flat and store a lot of boxes in a small area or even store them inside a large box.


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

"I understood from my post master that I HAVE to tell them ahead of time that there is a box to be collected. Just so someone doesn't place a package by my mailbox anonymously and have a bomb or something in it being mailed somewhere."

That is unlikely to happen due to rules implemented after the Unibomber. The only way the Post Office will accepted a package over 13 ounces with postage stamps already on it is over the counter.

I have a good relationship with my local PO. For example, say I'm sending something out of country. I can fill out the customs form and rubber band it with a check and unstamped (by addressed) envelope for the receipt. The carrier picks it up and gives it to the counter folks. Say someone sent me a MO for something which doesn't rate Priority Mail. The USPS site will only allow you to print out labels for PM - not first class or parcel post. Here I do the rubber banded on check and carrier pick up also.

When I have outgoing I normally put a magnitized sticker on the mail box indicating I have packages to be picked up. However, the carrier is trained to look down to the shop building to see if there are outgoing packages even if I didn't get around to putting it on the box.

At least locally rural route carriers have a counting period early in the year. Volume of incoming and outgoing from it determines their route rate for rest of year. Typically the carrier will let me know in advance and request I not take packages in the PO unless I really have to do so.

As noted suitable boxes are everywhere to be found. For example local electric/plumbing supply outlet has a bin outside their warehouse door. Anyone can pull out whatever boxes they want.

Before Priority Mail boxes I knew when one supermarket stocked shelves. I was welcome to any of the empty boxes.

For larger items I often use empty banana boxes from a local supermarket. They are 10" x 16" x 20. Two parts - cover and base. Quite strong. Since they are often used for moving boxes the market puts them under a covered porch nearby.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

> The USPS site will only allow you to print out labels for PM - not first class or parcel post.


Really?!

I can print labels from USPS (via PayPal) for every postage option they offer!


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

Talking about two different sites here. Yes, if you going into the USPS services via PayPal you can use any option, just as you can for UPS. However, when you go directly to www.usps.com, you can only print out labels for Priority and Express Mail.

Note PayPal still doesn't have the option to use the small and large flat rate boxes. On the small ones I just use the entry for flat rate envelope since it is the same rate. For large FR boxes, I'll go to the USPS site directly for them.

For example, say someone purchases something from me and insists on it being mailed out Parcel Post, paying via money order. Can't use the PayPal function as they didn't pay through them. Can't print out a PP label on the direct USPS site. Has to be handled off-line.

On, on Parcel Post, a buyer pretty well has to force me to use that option. Horrible shipping method. PO has lost about 10% of my PP packages and I've had it take up to five weeks for delivery one state away. As noted above, typically isn't much of a difference between PP and PM, so I'll often eat the difference and ship out as PM.


----------



## bigmudder77 (Jun 9, 2008)

get usps boxes cut them for lighter stuff and turn then inside out and retape


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

> Can't use the PayPal function as they didn't pay through them.


You sure can! 
Go to the Multi Order shipping option in PayPal. 
When it _finally_ loads, the first thing you'll see is the "Getting Started" box. At the bottom left is a button called "Create." It'll let you create a shipping label for a non-Pay Pal purchase. 
I use it often for money orders, as well as Amazon stuff that I sell on occasion. 

I agree _completely_ about Parcel Post, though. And have been known to do the exact same thing (that is, eat the extra to upgrade the customer to Priority)


----------



## bnlfan (Jul 15, 2006)

L.A. said:


> New to ebay, just gave it a try and want to to more. Where do you find shipping boxes? I'm selling smaller stuff and am at a loss if where to begin looking for boxes.
> Thanks,
> L.A.


Ship with US Priority Mail only and you get the following.

Fixed shipping
Free Boxes
Free Pickup.

Go to the U S Postal service website and order boxes.
They will send them to you free along with tape. Order what you need.
They will pick them up from your house.
Certain boxes are fixed shipping regardless of weight. If it fits in the box, its the same shipping regardless of address you ship to.


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

"get usps boxes cut them for lighter stuff and turn then inside out and retape"

That is a federal offense if caught and they want to take it to court.

Personally I'd likely just use the box as is and cover it with brown shipping paper.

Some of the new batches of boxes I've received now have Priority Mail Postage Required multiple times printed on the inside.

If you are shipping large items UPS is likely the way to go there anyway and you can scrounge up boxes there.

After you have been shipping for a while I suspect there aren't many items on which Priority Mail isn't a viable, cost-effective alternative.


----------



## Wilhelm (Jun 1, 2003)

I go to my local dollar store and ask for various sizes of boxes. They are glad to get rid of them, and I save money on shipping that I can pass on to my buyers. Anybody who makes money off of shipping is stealing in my book. 

A person agrees to buy an item for a set price, and pay appropriate shipping rates, and anything more is unethical, and since it is easy to figure out how much an item costs to ship, you are shooting yourself in the foot for a bit of greed.

I absolutely will not do business with some one who rooks me on shipping.


----------

